# Cool things in your garden and landscape...



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

We all have that one unique thing in the yard that you worked hard to make it look cool or something your neighbors all ask about.

Iv shown y'all my different hibiscus
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=490013

This fall my "Brazilian Red Cloak" was the best it's ever been

It's great against the house, under the eve
Attracts humming birds 
And plain looks 2cool

What are you proud of this year ?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

My zinnias and 4 O' clocks did outstanding this year. Cant complain about my cosmos either. That red cloak looks awesome. Where did you get it?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I can't remember where I got it... Local nurseries carry it year round

If your ever in town I will give you a cutting 

I have to cut it back now, as it grows between houses and it makes it tough to get by

All the neighbors now have cuttings for next year


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't have a photo but my two year old Confederate Rose is pretty cool. It's about 12 feet tall and currently blooming. Blooms are white today, pink tomorrow and gone the third day.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Citron Buddhas Hand*

I have bunch of citrus with most in containers

6 are citron Buddhas Hands

This year I have 3 fruits and they are almost ready


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Those are great for anything that requires citrus zest like fig preserves and such. I need a couple of ****** lime trees but haven't been able to find any and I wont be able to go to the herb sale in Houston this weekend.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> I can't remember where I got it... Local nurseries carry it year round
> 
> If your ever in town I will give you a cutting
> 
> ...


Hey Mudd where are you located? I woould like a cutting if your not too far away.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

290 & 610


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

chuck leaman said:


> Those are great for anything that requires citrus zest like fig preserves and such. I need a couple of ****** lime trees but haven't been able to find any and I wont be able to go to the herb sale in Houston this weekend.


Brazos Citrus nursery has them in stock

They are wholesale but if you show up with CASH they will take it...Mon-Fri

Or you can wait till the fruit tree sales in January


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool things in our garden and landscape....

Tree frogs in the bushes around the house. They apparently breed in the pond that is about 150 ft from the house and then move up to the bushes around the house as adults. We are speculating the house lights draw bugs near these bushes every evening and night. The frogs reap the harvest. They are small. Most would fit on a nickel and the biggest would easily fit on a quarter.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Not a growing thing..but this is pretty cool.. Birds love it...if you got a sunny patch on your patio...

http://www.simplyfountains.com/outd...&source=channel_intelligence_amazon_fountains


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

This guy finally bloomed last night and I caught it early this morning

It's trealesed next to a dragon fruit and their blooms are simular


----------

